# CHURCH KEY



## PaulDoug (May 29, 2008)

Anyone know of a source for bottle openers kits, i.e., beer bottle openers or church keyes as we use to call them.


----------



## ed4copies (May 29, 2008)

How many do you want, I have some in the basement (No idea how many until I look)


----------



## broitblat (May 29, 2008)

Paul,

CSUSA has a bottle opener:

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/Projects___Kitchenware___Bottle_Opener___bot_opener?Args=

I've made a few of these are they are pretty straightforward.

  -Barry


----------



## ed4copies (May 29, 2008)

Yep, That's the one I have.

Kinda fun at shows.  The following is a NORMAL conversation:

Kid to mom: "what's that thing, mommy??"

Mommy's answer: "Can opener"

You can see the kid trying to figure out HOW that will open a CAN.  Of course, these days, no one NEEDS a bottle opener, so MOM's answer is perfectly "understandable".  

I get in some trouble asking mom, "Really, MOM, HOW DOES that open a can???"

So, I don't sell too many.


----------



## Mudder (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> 
> 
> I get in some trouble asking mom, "Really, MOM, HOW DOES that open a can???"



Use it like a chisel and you'll open the can allright.

Dang it Ed, Use your imagination will ya?


----------



## jskeen (May 29, 2008)

I thought a true "church key" was the triangle shaped can opener that was used to open beer cans before they invented pull tabs?  The ones that leaves a triangle shaped hole in the top, like you still use occasionally to open a can of V8 juice or chicken stock that needs to be poured.  

The ones I've seen are all just drop forged from sheet metal.  I've never seen a turned one like that.  Would love to see a picture if somebody has one.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (May 29, 2008)

I think I'll DEFINITELY make a few of those to give away to the groomsmen when my fiance an I finally tie the knot! 

Neat idea!  Is CSUSA the only source?  (Besides Ed, that is!)  

P.S...is it "Besides Ed", or "Beside Ed"?  I'm thinking the former, as the latter would indicate direction.


----------



## PaulDoug (May 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jskeen_
> 
> I thought a true "church key" was the triangle shaped can opener that was used to open beer cans before they invented pull tabs?  The ones that leaves a triangle shaped hole in the top, like you still use occasionally to open a can of V8 juice or chicken stock that needs to be poured.
> 
> The ones I've seen are all just drop forged from sheet metal.  I've never seen a turned one like that.  Would love to see a picture if somebody has one.



Actually, that is the type I'd like to have.  It has a bottle opener on one end and a can "punch" on the other.  And, yes I think you are correct that is the real "church key".  Now where would you find those other than maybe yard sales and flee markets?  And where did the term "flee market" come from or is it fee market or free market?


----------



## PaulDoug (May 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> How many do you want, I have some in the basement (No idea how many until I look)



I only want 3 - 4.  What kind do you have, the same a CSUSA?


----------



## ed4copies (May 30, 2008)

Yes, Paul,

I probably bought them from CSUSA in the last century sometime.

Let me know, you want 4 for $20, you can have them.


----------



## PaulDoug (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for the offer Ed, but I think I will send my friends the go to yard sales to look for some of the old style. That is what I really want and it gives them an excuse to go to those things.  That is where I got my supply of deer antler.


----------



## ed4copies (May 30, 2008)

Paul,

If you go to your local liquor store, they (in Wisconsin) have the old silver ones available at the check-out counter for half a buck or so.  You could grind down the handle (usually 3/4 inch flat stock) and make it adaptable to the same design as the commercial one. (a "tang" that goes into your turned handle)

I would think it would work great.  But, why????  Who will buy a can opener when cans all have "pop tops"?  (This is a serious question -- if there is a market, I will do it too!!!!)


----------



## LEAP (May 31, 2008)

I don't know about Washington or Wisconsin but a lot of the micro brew beers in New England require a bottle opener.


----------



## PaulDoug (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> Paul,
> 
> ...



The other end(the can puncher part), I'd just like to have, kind of balances out the look.  Maybe I should go for a new look and put like a little cresent wrench on the other end.


----------

